# Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???



## Freelander (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich weiß nicht ob die Frage hier an richtiger Stelle gestellt ist,aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Sichtschutzscheibe mit Montagebügel für meinen Steuerstand der bis jetzt noch ohne auskommen mußte.Da ich auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin und mir öfter mal die Gischt ins Gesicht knallt wollte ich dem jetzt Abhilfe verschaffen.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt mir sowas selber zu bauen nur glaube ich das man da nicht viel bei spart.
Jetzt suche ich einen Händler wo man sich sowas bestellen kann.
Hat einer von Euch einen Tipp für mich wo ich sowas kaufen kann?


----------



## lille pojken (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

Moin währe glaube ich leichter wenn man wueste fuer welchen bootstyp!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

wie soll die denn aussehen ????
wenn das nur ne gerade Scheibe ist könntest du dir das aus ner Makrolonscheibe auch selber bauen ....
ich hab sowas auch irgendwie noch aufm Zettel, weiß aber nicht so recht wie ich sone starke Makrolonscheibe passen auf die Biegung meiner Schlupfkajüte gebogen bekomme .. #d
so "Reststücke" von Makrolon gibts mal bei 3-2-1 oder auch im Booteforum ..


----------



## Freelander (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

Hi,
Also mein Steuerstand ist nachträglich eingebaut und sieht so aus,ich möchte einen Bügel mit Schutzscheibe dafür haben den ich drauf oder dran schrauben kann,damit ich dann oben auf den Bügel vielleicht einen Ankeball oder Ähnliche Dinge befestigen kann.#h

So ähnlich sollte das aussehen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steuerstand-Schl...ryZ81637QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

da könntest du dir auch was bauen lassen und ne Scheibe selber anbringen denke ich .... |kopfkrat
zu kaufen sollte es sowas natürlich auch geben - vielleicht mal bei Gründl und Co gucken und vorher Preise vergleichen


----------



## Freelander (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

Bei Gründel bin ich nicht fündig geworden.Wer ist den Co?
Hast Du mal ein paar Links für mich?


----------



## Fishzilla (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

Crescent hatte mal im einem Prospekt unter Zubehör solch eine Scheibe angeboten.
Ich glaube, es waren zwei oder drei verschiedenen Modelle.
Oder, du musst dich hier mal Durchforsten ggf. anrufen.
http://www.gruendl.de/


----------



## lille pojken (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

Schau doch auch mal hier rein http://www.trailer-und-bootszubehoer-shop.de/

MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

da gibts doch genug ..... Gründel / AWN usw usw ...
mal googeln .... 

wenn ich nicht viel ausgeben wollte ... würde ich mir einfach nen passenen U Bügel aus VA bauen / biegen lassen ....
mir dann einfach ein paar Befestigungslöcher dann selber bohren, mit eine Scheibe zurechtschneiden und die dann direkt auf den Bügel setzen ... 
den Bügel + Scheibe dann mit Gummiunterlagen und Edelstahlschrauben befestigen und fertich ...
wie gut das dann natürlich aussieht unterliegt dem eigenen handwerklichen Geschick .... :m


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

die würde ja schon mal passen ... 
läßt sich problemlos mit ner Stichsäge bearbeiten .... 
die Kanten dann nen büschn feilen...Löcher rein und an den Bügel ran ... #h
aber wie gesagt würd ich mal gucken ob man sowas online findet und preise vergleichen - nicht das der Aufwand dann absolut nicht nötig ist wenn man sowas für z.B 59 EUR irgendwo zu kaufen bekommt 
zeig dann mal Bilder wie es fertig aussieht .....


----------



## Freelander (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*

Ja,genau so waren meine Gedanken auch schon,mal sehen ob ich das dann doch selber baue.


----------



## Fishzilla (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sichtschutzscheibe für Steuerstände???*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ja,genau so waren meine Gedanken auch schon,mal sehen ob ich das dann doch selber baue.



Oh Gott.
Stelle mir gerade vor, das ich so ein Ding selber bauen müsste.|bigeyes
Entweder fehlt dann eine Terrassentür oder ein Veluxfenster am Haus.|supergri
Dann viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen.


----------

